# 180 Days of Change: A better ratings experience



## ClevelandDriverX (Jan 21, 2019)

In November of 2017, Uber had this "180 Days" thing going on where they were supposedly making improvements. I read up on the "better ratings" thing and gathered these specific points:

*- "Clear ratings definitions for riders"*
"Anything below 5 stars will clearly mean the rider thought there was at least one issue on the trip."

*- "Clearer feedback from riders on low-rated trips"*
"When you get a low rating, you deserve to know why. Riders will be required to provide feedback on all trips rated 4 stars or below."

*- "More balanced ratings on every trip"*
" Riders will also be reminded to rate every trip before requesting their next."

*- "More Ratings Protection"*
"Based on your feedback, low ratings given for reasons like bad traffic or GPS route, won't count toward your overall rating."

Supposedly these "improvements" were added based on lots of feedback from drivers. But since then, I had received about 14 ratings below 5 stars, 4 of them being 1 stars. There were never any comments from these bad ratings. If there was an issue, it was never given to me by the passengers, nor was it described to me in any feedback.

Has anyone else had this issue? If a reason for the bad rating is required, why am I not seeing any? Why was the rating allowed to bring my score down if no feedback was provided? I drive for UberX, and I do everything to make sure I am polite, drive safely, and have a clean car. What exactly do these passengers require from the lowest tier of Uber that is making them rate me so low? From reading about these improvement, I would say that none of these rating should count on my account.

I have called Uber support numerous times to dispute these ratings. I have to explain to them what the 180 Days thing is, because they have never even heard of it. They have to look it up, and then they read me exactly what I posted above. I inform them I am well aware of the improvements, and if these points were adhered to, I would not be getting these low ratings. They explain to me they cannot remove the ratings even though I have never received actual feedback as to what the issue was. I explain to them that Uber is lying to me. I also argue that being forced to rate me before their next Uber ride probably provides me with even more chances to get a bad, comment-less rating. There is no fair way for a driver to dispute a rating and have them removed. Its more like 180 Days of Lies.

I'd love to hear from other drivers who may have similar issues.


----------



## ninfiction (Dec 6, 2018)

I asked a similar question here https://uberpeople.net/threads/wheres-the-rider-feedback-for-a-5-star.305841/ after receiving 2- 1* in about a 10 day period.

Uber doesn't tell you anything. They should at least provide the reason that was clicked...I don't even know if a rider has to give a reason. It's all bs.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Just the same way you don't have to select a reason when you down rate riders, they don't need to either.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

same thing you still dont know they just click other or ignore. Lyft system is better you can see the comments they leave.


----------



## ClevelandDriverX (Jan 21, 2019)

But Uber said "Riders will be required to provide feedback on all trips rated 4 stars or below". Obviously a lie. "Other" shouldn't be a valid feedback comment and shouldn't count toward my rating.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The feedback is shown for about 48 hours then goes away.

Click on your rating to where you get the full breakdown screen, and it shows there. Unless the complaint is over 2 days old.

Note: complaints are generic in nature, and so is the feedback! Don't expect to see any earth shattering revelations. Example, if your breath was bad, you will see something about Cleanliness because that is the closest choice.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

ClevelandDriverX said:


> In November of 2017, Uber had this "180 Days" thing going on where they were supposedly making improvements. I read up on the "better ratings" thing and gathered these specific points:
> 
> *- "Clear ratings definitions for riders"*
> "Anything below 5 stars will clearly mean the rider thought there was at least one issue on the trip."
> ...


You actually thought there was a chance Support would do something about this? Lol.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

ClevelandDriverX said:


> But Uber said "Riders will be required to provide feedback on all trips rated 4 stars or below". Obviously a lie. "Other" shouldn't be a valid feedback comment and shouldn't count toward my rating.


yeah that lasted about as long as the 6 df filters.

They couldn't keep up with all the overly sensitive drivers writing in every time they got a 4 start and a feedback so they did away with that. seriously it lasted a week, maybe two.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

If you smell ANY hint of pax attitude. Just give them a 1 star till this rating BS is fair to both parties.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ClevelandDriverX said:


> In November of 2017, Uber had this "180 Days" thing going on where they were supposedly making improvements. I read up on the "better ratings" thing and gathered these specific points:
> 
> *- "Clear ratings definitions for riders"*
> "Anything below 5 stars will clearly mean the rider thought there was at least one issue on the trip."
> ...


Welcome to Uber...


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Just the same way you don't have to select a reason when you down rate riders, they don't need to either.


If a rider is downrated it is usually no big deal. If we get too many low ratings we can be canned.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

LAbDog65 said:


> If a rider is downrated it is usually no big deal. If we get too many low ratings we can be canned.


Yeah, but it would take a substantial amount of bad ratings for a seasoned driver to be deactivated. Every one star decreases the overall average by only 0.01. I wouldn't worry about a few low ratings here and there.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ClevelandDriverX said:


> In November of 2017, Uber had this "180 Days" thing going on where they were supposedly making improvements. I read up on the "better ratings" thing and gathered these specific points:
> 
> *- "Clear ratings definitions for riders"*
> "Anything below 5 stars will clearly mean the rider thought there was at least one issue on the trip."
> ...


Did you request your jar of Dara's special lube.


----------



## ClevelandDriverX (Jan 21, 2019)

Huh? Sorry you lost me


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The 180 was basically what's called a reach around!


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

This is the new 365 Degrees of Change they've been doing lately. What Uber giveth, Uber taketh away.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Now Dara is taking NYC to court because he doesn’t like having a cap on the number of drivers, f...k Dara, he’s worse then Kalanick, he’s just a smoother con man.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Class Action Lawsuit coming for fraudulent rating system, You can't have a rating system that can materially affect the driver continuing to earn a wage without offering the driver ANY recourse or feedback. Uber agreement be damned.



Pax Collector said:


> Yeah, but it would take a substantial amount of bad ratings for a seasoned driver to be deactivated. Every one star decreases the overall average by only 0.01. I wouldn't worry about a few low ratings here and there.


Understood. Nonetheless the system can't have such gaping holes that a pax can screw a driver with a bad rating just for spite or the F of it. Not only is it grossly unfair, it breeds resentment and is a black eye for the rideshare company.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

vtcomics said:


> Understood. Nonetheless the system can't have such gaping holes that a pax can screw a driver with a bad rating just for spite or the F of it. Not only is it grossly unfair, it breeds resentment and is a black eye for the rideshare company.


Agreed, but sadly our gig favors riders over drivers and the companies cater to them at our expense. We're expendable warm bodies. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Agreed, but sadly our gig favors riders over drivers and the companies cater to them at our expense. We're expendable warm bodies. Nothing more, nothing less.


I'm waiting for another player to enter the rideshare game, then Uber will try to squash them and have a really bad publicity nightmare.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I'm waiting for another player to enter the rideshare game, then Uber will try to squash them and have a really bad publicity nightmare.


That did happen with Lyft.

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...dly-used-secret-program-to-cripple-rival-lyft


----------

